# Brute force shift knobs



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

In search of an aftermarket shift knob for a brute force 750 trying to find best deal on a pistol grip one, dont really like the pool ball idea any help would be great thanks guys


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I got my pistol grip off eBay


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Pic


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

This one is on the teryx


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

search, we have a thread full of them/ideas

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/2756-shift-knobs.html

^^^^^^^^^^


----------

